# Your opinions on these wheels :)



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

I haven't had my black sentra for that long, it was only my daily work car, since I needed a gas saver and I drive over 100 miles round trip. Now it has grown on me, and I picked these wheels up for my black sentra, and I'm thinking kind of a little racer now hehe, any thoughts ? 

http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=677


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Dunno the brand, but it looks like an OK deal. Rims, tires, mounting, shipping included, not too bad. Whaty color is your car?


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

black, with tinted windows, so I thought I go with the stealth look, and I'm in the marked for some black halos, yea I know about em lol.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

with a black car....you won't be able to see the rims, on a white or any color..they would stand out, but on a black car they blend in too much with the car IMO. I have a black sentra and that is one of the reasons why i didn't go with black or hyperblack rims ...unless they had a polished lip or something.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

It reminds me of the spoon look, Light, black, nice touch to a B14 sentra thats black. Stealth Kicks ass, depending on if its done right...


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, I'm just trying to find some damn black rear altezza tails, all I can find are the chrome altezza ones.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nd4spd said:


> Thanks, I'm just trying to find some damn black rear altezza tails, all I can find are the chrome altezza ones.


 ebay.
ive had them but they suck..they leak like crazy


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

Yea thats what I hear, I was gonna get em and re-seal them myself, if I could, or do my best.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*That's a Plus*

*FREE RIM REPAIR:* This guarantee covers all repairable cosmetic damage to your wheel. Consider it a freebie on the house. If you damage your wheel, just send us a picture of the damage. If the wheel is reparable, we can then schedule the repair date to insure fast turnaround. Free rim repair is available one-time on all regularly priced non-chrome wheel/tire packages, and is available for a period of one-year from purchase date.


I definitely think those would look good on a black B14. As far as tal lights, if I could give you any advice, it would be to steer clear of the _alteezas_. I've found that the OEM SE-l tail lights give people a lot less problems and a much more clean look too.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

iron do you have a quick picture of the se tails, I know they are hard to find as well... thanks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nd4spd said:


> iron do you have a quick picture of the se tails, I know they are hard to find as well... thanks


Hard to find? Not at all. Contact Greg V. either by going to www.mossyperformance.com or send him a private message. That's where I purchased mine and had a very pleasant experience. Here is a pic of the SE-L tail on my car..


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with b14 stealth, a quick glance at a black car w/ black rims always make them look like stock steelies. Polished/chrome lip would look hizzot, it'll kinda match the chrome trim around the window, unless you got that painted. E-bay has those black altezzas, but it's almost guarenteed to leak, my bro has got a set of black halo headlights for his civic from some ebay company, they both eventually leaked and one of the halos went out, looks like his car is winking at night, lol. Not that all ebay companies have the same quality, but I'd definitely be wary. Black out the tails instead w/ some spray on tint, that'll go well w/ your stealth theme.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, I jus had to replace one of my SE-L tails. Greg had it to me in 2 days.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

That tail is so fresh and so clean... SE-L tails are sploogtastic, wish I could afford them


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

ugh lol I've got a long road to making mine look good, course I only got it for the daily work commute, but I couldn't resist adding stuff, did the same to my other 2 cars . Hmmm now if the old lady will stop screaming at me... "I told you, this was only a gas saver car!" Nag, Nag. lol.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nd4spd said:


> ugh lol I've got a long road to making mine look good, course I only got it for the daily work commute, but I couldn't resist adding stuff, did the same to my other 2 cars . Hmmm now if the old lady will stop screaming at me... "I told you, this was only a gas saver car!" Nag, Nag. lol.


Hey, no1 ever said you couldn't modify the daily commuter.  So what is your non-daily driver?


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

99 grand am gt, and a porsche 944, nothing exciting, but I still like em ....too many cars though, still waiting to dump them all and get a bmw, lol


----------

